# Quieter muffler for Honda HSS928A



## StanL (Mar 16, 2021)

I've had the HSS928A for about five years. I've been very pleased. Reliable, powerful, easy-starting, and has a long snow throwing distance. I love the tracks. Much better than the Toro I had before. But it's much louder than the snowblowers my neighbors use (Ariens, Toro, others).

I have a new job and, when it snows, I need to blow my driveway before leaving for work at 6:00 AM. This means I'm out there blowing away starting at 4:30 AM or 5:00 AM.

Quite understandably, making this racket at 4:30 AM is, well, unneighborly.

I wonder if there are any after-market mufflers that are quieter than the one that comes with the Honda snowblower. Any insights or ideas?

Tnx, Stan 

Stan Lapidus
Lookout Mountain, Colorado


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

no. go ahead and make noise.
you have my permission.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sure your neighbors love you ..... 

I have never seen a silencer for a snowblower ...... Many search results on this topic ...


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

I looked for a solution a few years back. The only thing I could come up with was a deflector to aim the exhaust down towards the ground instead of straight out. But I never implemented it.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Will be blowing tonight around 10/11pm


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

How quiet do you want?

At half throttle, my Honda is quieter than my teenager that trying to sneak out of the house at 10PM. 

And if I put on my noise cancelling headphone, I don't hear squat. It's that good.

And if your neighbor complains, tell them to go get a pair. 

Headphones.


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

I know that some of the newer generators these days are pretty darn quiet. Maybe you could rig something up with an exhaust from one of those?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

StanL said:


> Any insights or ideas?


Some will chuckle and shake their heads about this one, but...I have made up slip-on mufflers on a couple of ATV's in the past (for hunting purposes, quite some time ago now) providing a double muffler, the exhaust spout pointing downwards with excellent results. Now this suggestion may not work in this case as you'll be wanting to use full throttle, a double muffler might prove too much back pressure/not a fast enough outflow? I cant answer that.
On the 4 wheelers it didnt matter to me as I'd just be just putting along thru the bush rarely exceeding 1/2 throttle.
Perhaps a new muffler is worth a try.


----------



## StanL (Mar 16, 2021)

interesting idea. I wonder if Honda mufflers have evolved to do a better job at silencing.

Here’s a question: I have always run my machine at full throttle to get the maxim throw distance. Do members here run their machines at throttle settings less than full?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Nope, on my Honda HS924..... any snow blower engine I have been around is designed to run flat out.....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Short of designing an enclosure for the engine like Yamahas YS1028 they don’t get much quieter.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

This is might help, pricey though. Emissions will be reduced 98% I'd just check with the manufacturer to make sure there is noise reduction as well. 










Catalytic Muffler for Honda GX240/GX270, OEM# 18310-ZE2-W00


BlueCAT™ SSI Three-Way Catalytic Converter / Muffler for Honda Engine Model GX-240, GX-270, GX270UT, GX240K1, GX240R1, GX240U1, GX240UT1, GX270, GX270R, GX270RT, GX270U. Engine power - 7.9-8.5HP. Direct-Fit Replacement for OEM Muffler # 18310-ZE2-W00, 18310-ZE2-013, 18310-ZE2-W01, 18320-ZE2-W01...




shop.nettinc.com


----------



## StanL (Mar 16, 2021)

JnC said:


> This is might help, pricey though. Emissions will be reduced 98% I'd just check with the manufacturer to make sure there is noise reduction as well
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I have just written to them.
> Stan


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> This is might help, pricey though. Emissions will be reduced 98% I'd just check with the manufacturer to make sure there is noise reduction as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy macaroni!!!!!

I wear my noise reduction chainsaw ear protectors.


----------



## HRTKD (Apr 1, 2020)

At almost $400 that is quite pricey. The fumes do irritate my throat (throat cancer survivor) so cleaner exhaust would sure be nice.

Stan, I look forward to hearing what the mfg has to say.


----------



## StanL (Mar 16, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> holy macaroni!!!!!
> 
> I wear my noise reduction chainsaw ear protectors.


You may wish to re-read my original post. It’s about mufflers. Not ear protection. 

I wear ear plugs. The snowblower noise is a problem for my neighbors when I snowblow at 4:30 am so I can go to work.

Oh, I like my neighbors. No reason to offend them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

StanL said:


> You may wish to re-read my original post. It’s about mufflers. Not ear protection.
> 
> I wear ear plugs. The snowblower noise is a problem for my neighbors when I snowblow at 4:30 am so I can go to work.
> 
> Oh, I like my neighbors. No reason to offend them.


Buy earplugs for all your neighbors.......I can read .

oh , and get a shovel.


----------



## StanL (Mar 16, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Buy earplugs for all your neighbors.......I can read .
> 
> oh , and get a shovel.


Thank you for your helpful comment.


----------

